# Alesana, We Came As Romans, Iwrestledabearonce, Glamour Of The Kill, Paris 2012



## Milky (Sep 26, 2014)

Alesana was headlining at Le Divan du Monde on Monday 16th January 2012, with We Came As Romans, Iwrestledabearonce and Glamour Of The Kill as support.

ALESANA

1






2





All the Alesana photos : Concert Photography | Gallery_Categories | ABSE Photography

WE CAME AS ROMANS

3





4





All the We Came As Romans photos : Concert Photography | Gallery_Categories | ABSE Photography

IWRESTLEDABEARONCE

5





6





All the Iwrestledabearonce photos : Concert Photography | Gallery_Categories | ABSE Photography

GLAMOUR OF THE KILL

7





8





All the Glamour Of The Kill photos : Concert Photography | Gallery_Categories | ABSE Photography


----------



## Uriel (Oct 7, 2014)

The first shot is nice but I thought it would have been even better if the subject's hand didn't make the guy behind look a little headless. I like the second one though I wonder if that shot would look better in portrait instead of landscape - same goes for the fourth one because of the half head under the singer's armpit. The rest of the shots are nicely taken - though I would lean towards numbers 3 and 5 - 8 in terms of what I felt are the possible stand out shots of the bunch. Would've liked to have seen the whole guitar in shot for number 8, especially if it was cropped, but I'm probably nitpicking a wee bit too much here.


----------



## Milky (Oct 7, 2014)

Cheers for the detailed analysis!

Now that you hinted all the issues, they are bugging me indeed! 

I usually try to get whole guitars or instruments but since there is no photograph pit in most of the show I go to, I have to litteraly figth to take photos and sometimes i don't have time needed to compose properly


----------



## Uriel (Oct 7, 2014)

Milky said:


> Cheers for the detailed analysis!
> 
> Now that you hinted all the issues, they are bugging me indeed!
> 
> I usually try to get whole guitars or instruments but since there is no photograph pit in most of the show I go to, I have to litteraly figth to take photos and sometimes i don't have time needed to compose properly



Well, in that case, I think you did really well; I hope you don't think I was too harsh because that wasn't my intent. I should have realised you probably had to fight (if it was a mosh pit you most definitely have my admiration) for those shots. These guys make great subjects though - their facial expressions and showmanship really add to the value of your shots. Some of the issues I mentioned, like the hand making the guy behind look headless, are just plain down to luck though. Maybe your next concert will bring you that good fortune.


----------



## Milky (Oct 7, 2014)

yeah, 90% of the shows I shoot from the moshpit, but I kind of enjoy the 10% where I can shoot peacefully ahah


----------

